# Секвестрированная грыжа L5-S1



## Риджина (21 Апр 2019)

Добрый день! В октябре после поднятия тяжести как будто током ударило слева от ягодицы до пятки. На след день скрутило от боли и стала левая нога терять чувствительность, не могла ходить, сидеть и стоять тоже (как будто жгло все) Куча уколов и капельниц сделано. Сейчас по факту ноет поясница на физ. нагрузки, иногда немеет нога (точнее неприятные ощущения мурашек и слабости чаще в левой ноге, иногда на обеих). Особенно когда полы моешь шваброй и чуток не те движения сразу ощущается резкая слабость-немение в обеих ногах. Сидеть могу на табуретке прилично, на комп.стуле через 15 мин вскакиваю от боли в пояснице.   Ситуация такая, что понимаю что нужна операция. Но в моем городе долгий процесс реабилитации после операции ( сидеть полгода вроде нельзя), соседка делала у нас. Рассматриваю вариант операции в Санкт-Петербурге (свекровь там живёт).
1 Не подскажите где в государственных больницах делают операцию методом METrx , PELD?
2 К кому из врачей стремиться в Санкт-Петербурге? Хотелось бы без рецедивов и спаек и тп
3 реально ли сделать такую операцию Metrx, peld по ОМС?
4 Хотела к определенному врачу из частной клиники, можно бы было занять деньги у знакомых, но пугает неизвестность когда я смогу выйти на работу и вернуть людям деньги.
какой реальный срок возврата к нормальной жизни после операции? Работа за рулём целый день с периодическим хождением.
5. Сложная ли в моем случае операция и насколько риск парализации (конский хвост) при таком расположении секвестра?
Уже полгода дома и какая-то неопределенность. Работать не могу, так как три дня нормально - один лежу и так по графику. Понимаю, что решаться нужно уже. Может и ситуация у меня рядовая, а я тут ищу лучшего нейрохирурга и методики.
Спасибо вам большое заранее !!!!!
На сегодня из клиники Пирогова получен ответ, что операцию делать нецелесобразно так как нога не болит. Думала, что оперировать нужно в период ремиссии, а никогда в трубочку свернуло тебя. Разве секвестр это не показание к операции? Работать не могу, так как работа связана с ездой на машине целый день.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Апр 2019)

Секвестр не показание к операции. Показание - страдание нерва.
Страдание нерва - боль, онемение и СЛАБОСТЬ в ноге.
Синдрома «конского хвоста» только по описанию.
Мрт от 11.2018 года. Делайте контроль, потом поговорим.


----------



## Риджина (21 Апр 2019)

Так у меня немеют ноги. Я стараюсь избегать по возможности таких ситуаций. То есть не сижу за компьютером, не поднимаю тяжелее 1 кг (чуть больше в магазине возьмёшь, тут же при поднятии ощущаю слабость и немение), за руль не сажусь. Полы мою шваброй и только определенными движениями, если крутить швабру слева направо, то тут же обе ноги немеют. И как только ощущаю слабость и немение я принимаю горизонтальное положение и со временем проходит. Понятно, что жить так с ограничениями можно, но работать никак. Уровень жизни страдает со всех точек зрения, в том числе и материальном. 
Или наплевать и работать через немение. Единственное страх, что скрутит как в октябре и тогда операция в экстренном порядке и не в Санкт-Петербурге.
МРТ как новое сделаю, выложу.

И страх , что нога немеет периодически и что потом останутся последствия.

А область работы не могу поменять. Грузчик по показаниям не может стать переводчиком, вот как-то так. Хочу сказать все равно целый день за рулём.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Апр 2019)

Операция онемения, это уже профилактические показания, а значит решение только за Вами.


----------



## Риджина (21 Апр 2019)

Доктор, у нас же когда начинается кариес - мы же бежим лечить, не ждём когда кариес до нерва дошел. Бежим как только точка появилась, так как понимаем, что меньше сверлить надо будет. Так и здесь чем быстрее тем малоинвазивный способ будет. Или это   не тот случай? Как мне кажется гораздо проще предотвратить более серьезные последствия.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Апр 2019)

Да, но лечить поверхностный кариес удалением зуба, это по личному желанию.
Ждём МРТ.


----------

